# my red devil



## dmannn g (Jun 16, 2014)

my red devil shakes his head side to side as if he is shaking his head "no!" now normally one would jump to say oh parasite or infection but see he has been eating the same diet from the same breeding tank and bottle his whole life and he usually only shakes his head in the middle of a threat or attack now am i not interpreting this correctly or is my devil just full of personality he is a strange fish he bites (hard) he breaches the water he attacks heaters when they come on he wont eat or stop swimming laps unless his pvc pipes are in the tank wont tolerate a backdrop on the tank unless its a broken stripped pattern shifts colors when the water conditions change stalks unsuspecting people near the tank typical devil acts like hes psychotic so why does he shake his head is is a threat or is it a bug is there any way to test for a parasite my dude adolf stiglitz is a hardened warrior he out grew and took out a jaguar a nicaraguan cichlid a jack dempsey he even beat down a dovii this thing is a monster so if theres something wrong how do i fix it what should i do theres multiple videos of it on youtube under user "dmann g" is there something wrong or is it just a fish doing what a fish does he is currently housed alone in a 55 gallon standard tank the ph is 7.2 the temp is 78.2 no ammonia no nitrite and less than .05 on nitrates i breed the guppies and the ghost shrimp in a breeder tank and the only canned food is omega shrimp pellets is there something im missing


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd say his tank is too small.

Try weaning him off live foods. Decrease the temp by a couple of degrees. This could help lower his aggression.

Also, your post is one giant run on sentence and difficult to follow. Please use some punctuation :thumb:


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds like a normal aggression display to me, lots of fish do it. However, his tank is way, way too small. You need to upgrade him ASAP.


----------

